

Thank You to the Hacker News Community - mambodog
http://alias.sh/thank-you-hacker-news-community

======
rdwallis
In the first paragraph of your post you should mention what alias does.

Or at least make your value more clear on the rest of the page. I don't
immediately understand what your product does from the small hard to find
"manage your aliases in the cloud" phrase.

In fact the first thing I'm aware of when visiting your page is that it is
very easy to register for your service. But it's very hard to find out what
that service might be.

~~~
benjy1
Thanks, I thought it was clear from the three feature boxes at the top of the
site but I see what you mean. I've added a few extra words into the opening
paragraph.

~~~
rdwallis
Emphasizing that you're a way to manage bash aliases rather than just aliases
might go a long way to clear things up. I thought for a few minutes that you
might be a way of managing my facebook, twitter or hn profiles.

~~~
benjy1
I've never even thought of it that way. It's great to have other people's
perspective.

I've mentioned bash here and there but I tried to be generic because people
using other shells can also use the site.

------
gfosco
I'd also like to thank HN. I find out about many great things through this
site, including the new job I just got in San Francisco!

------
pagade
Featured Aliases on home page were really engaging. Infinite Scroll could help
keep the continuity. Having to click to 'next' button on Home page makes me
feel I am going away from the Home page and probably will have to hit 'Back'
to click on register/log-in.

------
JonasKingsley
Congrats! Those are some worthy achievements.

~~~
benjy1
Thanks, we're really happy with how the launch went. We couldn't have asked
for more.

------
fallenhitokiri
After reading that you had send passwords via mail, just one quick question:
Do you store passwords encrypted?

~~~
benjy1
Go re-read that section. We've never sent people's passwords out to them and
all passwords are stored encrypted.

~~~
fallenhitokiri
Oh okay, I see what I got wrong, thanks.

